
Bitbucket builds new interactive chatbot for Slack - ClaireMaynie
https://www.atlassian.com/blog/bitbucket/bitbucket-chat-bot-slack
======
marrone12
Ironic, but self-aware, that the chatbot supports their competitor in Slack
for launch and will integrate their own chat product later.

